# I'm caring for this pigeon! Help please:)



## Lizeff (Apr 18, 2020)

Over a week ago a friend of mine called me cuz his dog had bitten a young pigeon. I like birds, so I offered to care for it. He brought it over. I kept it in a dark box for the evening. Gave it food and water. We call her Midge the Pidge. One wing appears broken and drooping below her tail. We X wrapped her wing for a few days. Removing to let it stretch a little every few days. But as shes gotten to feeling better, shes taken to picking and pecking the bandages off. 
1. We aren't sure if we should keep wrapping it, if she keeps taking it off. I think she probably still needs it because her wing is still weak, shes unable to fly, and it still droops.

Secondly, we've had her over a week now and shes gotten better and more comfortable. Shes eating well and warm and comfy. However, she seems pretty wobbly. A friend of mine who is a falconer said we should get Midge some antibiotics of some kind. But none of us are very knowledgable about pigeons specifically. 
2. Was hoping for some advice on basic/general medicines to give a wild pigeon. And specific brands, maybe if anyone has advice. 

Much appreciated!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

For cat bites, have heard people recommend amoxicillin...dont knowabout dog bites. Thank you for helping Midge. We rescued a pigeon with a broken wing, and vet fixed her wing, and she became the dearest love of our lives.


----------



## Lizeff (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you for your response. And your welcome and thank you we love to care for our wild friends.


----------



## Lizeff (Apr 18, 2020)

OH I also wanted to say that she does have pretty watery droppings. Definitely not solid.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post photos of the bird and the droppings? Are you sure she is eating enough and not just scattering the seeds around? She might be wobbly from weakness, not eating enough. If she is young, she might not be able to eat all the seeds you provide for her. Only the type that's easiest to pick up. Check which seeds disappear first and always make sure those ones are available.

She survived a week without antibiotics for the dogbite. Can you see an infection going on? You can also check inside her beak and throat for yellowish growths that might indicate canker. This can be treated with metronidazole.


----------



## Lizeff (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you! I'll add some pictures here in a second. Her beak went from pink/grey to black in the time we've had her which leads me to believe shes young. She is shaking more now today than she is wobbly. Leads me to believe shes getting probably pretty sick... 😕 
Theres no open wound from the dog bite. They didn't break skin. She was in shock the first day. we gave her a remedy for that. Shes heen eating and drinking. We have some seeds. She eats the littlest seeds most. And we got her a suit block from the hardware store high in protein. 
My bird friend says that pigeons need a high mineral and vitamin diet. We'll try to get her antibiotics asap, otherwise I fear she might not make it. 

Thank you for all your advice and I'll get pics up soon!


----------



## Lizeff (Apr 18, 2020)

No we dont see any infection or broken skin or anything. Just weakness in her wing g and shes wobbly/shakey


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

What does the droppings look like? If bright green, then she is not eating enough. Normal droppings are brown with a white dot and there should be plenty. Keep her warm on a hotwaterbottle covered with a soft blanket.


----------



## Lizeff (Apr 18, 2020)

We checked her mouth. All pink and nice. Her poo is definitely bright green and watery.


----------



## Lizeff (Apr 18, 2020)

She doesn't really like the suit. She liked barley and millet and hulled sunflower seeds


----------



## Lizeff (Apr 18, 2020)

Watery poops. They haven't been dark since we've had her I believe.


----------



## Lizeff (Apr 18, 2020)

Here's Midge the Pidge. Maybe I should get a better picture of her standing on her own.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird! Also lucky bird to have found you.


----------



## Lizeff (Apr 18, 2020)

Slightly better picture of Midge


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you feel the keelbone underneath her body? If this feels sharp, then she is not eating enough. You will definitely need to handfeed her. Feed her either defrosted green peas or a handraising formula for parrots and parakeets. The formula you can mix with a small amount of water, mix till it has the consistency of soft clay and make small balls from this.

To feed to her: Put her on your lap facing to the right (if you are righthanded). Reach with your lefthand over her body and head and open the beak with those fingers. Have the pea/ball ready in your righthand and put deep inside the beak over the tongue. If she spits it out, you are not putting it in deep enough. Wait till it gets swallowed (you will see the pea going down) and feed the next one.

Feed her about 40 peas 3 times daily, total of about 120 per day. Also leave out the seeds for her.

Her droppings should improve. When feeding formula, they will be brown. On a pea diet, they will be greenish and a bit mushy.


----------



## Lizeff (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you for your advice! We noticed she wasn't eating the suit as much so we went back to seeds. She does eat a lot throughout the day on her own. So I'm not sure if we need to hand feed? Can I ask why that was your suggestion? Just to make sure she is eating enough? 

Her crop seems fat, but her keel bone has been a little sharp. That improved today when we gave her seeds again. Can totally do that formula too, if that will give her the nutrients she needs. 

Do you think she needs some kind of antibiotic? Her eyes seem clear and alert. I feel you can often sense illness in cloudy/unfocused eyes as one signal. So I dont know whether or not we should be giving her medicine of some kind. 
I guess we'll see how shakey/wobbly she is tomorrow with a fuller belly.
Thank you again!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you think she is eating enough, then no need for handfeeding. That will just stress her out. She might only be eating certain seeds, the ones easiest to pick up. So always make sure she has enough of those available.

Don't give any antibiotics for now, unless you know something is wrong. She probably just needs time to build up her strength. Some apple cider vinegar in the drinking water will help with digestion. 5 ml acv to 1 litre of water.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

She won't eat the balls of formula by herself, only seeds.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

She will also need grit, you can get this from a petshop. They need this for digestion (to grind the seeds they eat) and this will also contain minerals. Just put some in a seperate bowl. She will help herself to it.


----------



## Lizeff (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you so much! Will do! 🙂


----------

